# Should The Cops Be Allowed To Do This? Yes They Do What They Want But Is It Legal?



## Danny (10/7/14)

Hey everyone very off-topic but had this happen to me and my hubby just now, feeling very vulnerable. We went off to the cableway with family visiting from the UK. Its a beautiful day in cape town so everyone had the same idea. Amongst the ques of cars and a patrolling cop car etc we pulled out before getting parked in and found a place to turn around. After having parked for about ten minutes and given up on the idea of going up the mountain. Driving back along the one access road to the cableway the cop car pulled across the road stopped us and three officers asked us to get out of the vehicle. They then asked us if they could search the vehicle, I as the owner and driver did not say yes, I asked why, to which They responded we pulled away suspiciously (still no explanation as to what they were looking for). At the same time as this my passenger (partner) in panic and under stress told one officer to search the vehicle which he just went about doing. But the owner of the vehicle, me, had not given the legally required permission to do so, had not agreed to terms of search such as yes you may but only one officer and only within my presence and line of sight etc all as I understand it legally permitted, it ensures no planting of evidence or illegal removal of my property.
They then proceeded to search my partners person in public, but didnt search me, or request to. Interesting that they search the colored guy and not the white (hate saying it, but they searched him, his side of the car, his bag, his groin and not mine). I dont know what to make of it, they found nothing as I said family outing up the mountain but I felt really violated by this. I question the whole precedent, reasonable cause is what is required to carry out such an investigation. Since when is pulling out of a parking and turning ur car around to leave reasonable cause to suspect a criminal situation and publicly accost and humiliate two members of the public. Who happen to be late twenties, male and interracial. I dunno maybe I need to stop wearing beanies. A minor incident really, but it makes you feel so powerless in your own country.


----------



## Riaz (10/7/14)

i hope you got their badge numbers or vehicle registration

you need to report them

they not allowed to search your vehicle without a warrant

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Danny (10/7/14)

No sadly no badge numbers or anything, they werent exactly obliging with information about anything at all. Intimidating really, wasnt about to pull out a phone or pen and paper.


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

That is scary, I hope you guys are oky now


----------



## MurderDoll (10/7/14)

Riaz said:


> i hope you got their badge numbers or vehicle registration
> 
> you need to report them
> 
> they not allowed to search your vehicle without a warrant


Sadly enough. They actually are allowed to search you and your car without a warrant. 

How they went about it is totally wrong. 
But at the same time they bent the rules. Not much you can do without their badge numbers either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

KNOW YOUR RIGHTS!
Watch out up there on the mountain... they stopped you cause there are a lot of peeps that head up there to smoke a J and you might have looked like the same "type" of people.

I have been searched a few times up there, it will happen if you have a look about you and a bag with you especially...

Next time get their badge numbers yea, this was an illegal search but due to the nature it went down they will get away with it...
If you had weed on you they would take you to cape town cop shop and let you sit there for a few hours and then they let you go ...


Really unfortunate that this happened to you man. Get badge numbers and open a case! 

Peace


----------

